# I heard that there is a way (snow globe question)



## NHMickey

to get the air bubbles out of older snow globes.  Is this true and how is it done?


----------



## SueEllen

Nat,
I have been told that there is a way to do this.  Apparently there is a wax seal in there somewhere (this is from another snow globe collector).  He said you can use a needle and syringe filled with distilled water to inject water into the globe.  Then you use a hairdryer to warm up the wax seal and re-seal it.
I have never tried this, and have been afraid to take any of mine apart.  If anyone has an old globe that they don't mind taking apart, and they test out this theory, please let me know.  I have a few globes that have some bad air bubbles in them now.
Sue Ellen


----------



## NHMickey

Thanks Sue Ellen...  I will have to see if I can find an old one...


----------



## Mickey527

Nat,
  Sue Ellen is right, you have to get the glass globe off the base and you can inject water into it.  but you have to make sure it is distilled water, don't use tap water.
  If you are going to try taking a globe apart pick one of the cheaper small globes that you can replace easily.  I would hate to see you ruin one of your older large globes and not be able to repair it.
  I did this with some of my Christmas globes but never had the nerve to try it on my Disney globes.  I will let you do it then you can tell me how.                  Peggie


----------



## JudySue

typing " 'snow globe' repair" into google brought up  quite a few places that do the work.  

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="snow+globe"+repair&btnG=Google+Search

And I remember Martha Stewart (who else B-) ) making snow globes.  She used distilled water and gliserin (sp!!) for the liqued and a jelly jar for the globe.


----------



## NHMickey

Thank you Judysue...


----------



## LynniethePooh

Has nothing to do with snowglobes, but just had to say that Martha Stewart character scares me!


----------



## GotAnyPins

Throw the stupid thing away and stop spending money on snow globes, and spend it on pins.

This is my final warning to you Nat, less snowglobes more pins its your duty.


----------



## goofymom/pop

here a tip that the Dis folks themselves gave me. Turn the snowglobe upside down for several days so the air bubble can work its way back to where it belongs. According to the online Disney Store "ALL" snowglobes have air bubbles in them, some just make there way to the top. Now I personally think that is hogwash and that they didnt want me shipping back my snowglobe but you could give their idea a try. Let me know if it works

cindy

cpg5553@cs.com


----------



## Dizholic

Goofymom/pop,
I have tried that method of turning the snowglobe over and leaving it for a couple of day, it doesn't work.  I have quit a few snowglobes with airbubbles, and it didn't work on any of them.


----------



## n2mm

My sister tried this.  Used a blowdryer to soften the wax.  Took it apart.  Injected the water.  Still had an airbubble.  Threw it in the trash.  I had snowglobes once upon a time.  Got rid of them all and used the money to buy WDCC pieces.  NO airbubbles there, so I'm happy.


----------

